# Best CO2 diffuser



## doncityz

definitely ceramic disc.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

Reaactor if you can do it. Otherwise. Rhinox has a good one just takes a while to get it here. Its ceraic. Sometimes ceramics can be hit or miss. Instead of it producing fine bubbles they can produce huge ones that dont diffuse. 

Also u can buy a 3 pack from ebay for cheap. I ran 2 smaller ones and my 29 for a while


----------



## Cbwmn

I use an inexpensive Boyu diffuser that I purchased on Ebay for under $10 including shipping.
It is connected to the intake of my Rena XP2 canister filter.
The CO2 is invisible at the spraybar (unless I have the BPS too high).
Charles


----------



## btimmer92

atomic from theshrimplab.com


----------



## kevmo911

Ideally, a reactor. It's - by far - the most efficient in terms of dissolving CO2. If you can't or don't want to use a reactor, then the high pressure diffusers (atomic, atomizer, etc.) are the next step down. Unfortunately, they seem to be a little bit more difficult to set up if you use a regulator for more than one tank. But for just one tank off a regulator, they're ideal, as long as your regulator is capable of 30-40psi.

And there's always the glass/ceramic diffusers, cheap and easy from Evilbay. But I agree with Blazing - they're hit or miss. For however many tanks you'd use them for, I'd suggest buying two each.


----------



## 2in10

doncityz said:


> definitely ceramic disc.


Thank you



HD Blazingwolf said:


> Reaactor if you can do it. Otherwise. Rhinox has a good one just takes a while to get it here. Its ceraic. Sometimes ceramics can be hit or miss. Instead of it producing fine bubbles they can produce huge ones that dont diffuse.
> 
> Also u can buy a 3 pack from ebay for cheap. I ran 2 smaller ones and my 29 for a while


Thanks



Cbwmn said:


> I use an inexpensive Boyu diffuser that I purchased on Ebay for under $10 including shipping.
> It is connected to the intake of my Rena XP2 canister filter.
> The CO2 is invisible at the spraybar (unless I have the BPS too high).
> Charles


I can't hook one to the intake of my Fluval canister I will need to do it on the return. Thanks for the help.



btimmer92 said:


> atomic from theshrimplab.com


Thanks I will check it out.



kevmo911 said:


> Ideally, a reactor. It's - by far - the most efficient in terms of dissolving CO2. If you can't or don't want to use a reactor, then the high pressure diffusers (atomic, atomizer, etc.) are the next step down. Unfortunately, they seem to be a little bit more difficult to set up if you use a regulator for more than one tank. But for just one tank off a regulator, they're ideal, as long as your regulator is capable of 30-40psi.
> 
> And there's always the glass/ceramic diffusers, cheap and easy from Evilbay. But I agree with Blazing - they're hit or miss. For however many tanks you'd use them for, I'd suggest buying two each.


Thanks, I have a 75 so I will need to look into the best size for a diffuser for the tank. I will also check out a reactor.


----------



## okitoki

Im using an atomizer at the moment on my little 25G shrimp tank... 

very fine bubbles, and with my spray bar pointing slightly down, it just blows the fine bubbles around the tank... works well 

But it does make your tank look fizzy though..


----------



## mordalphus

Ebay isn't the only place to get ceramic diffusers :>

I like inline diffusers and good quality ceramic diffusers the best. I sell the mr. aqua brand which is superb quality.


----------



## 2in10

okitoki said:


> Im using an atomizer at the moment on my little 25G shrimp tank...
> 
> very fine bubbles, and with my spray bar pointing slightly down, it just blows the fine bubbles around the tank... works well
> 
> But it does make your tank look fizzy though..


Thank you for the info



mordalphus said:


> Ebay isn't the only place to get ceramic diffusers :>
> 
> I like inline diffusers and good quality ceramic diffusers the best. I sell the mr. aqua brand which is superb quality.


Thank you, I will check into your wares.


----------



## hbosman

mordalphus said:


> Ebay isn't the only place to get ceramic diffusers :>
> 
> I like inline diffusers and good quality ceramic diffusers the best. I sell the mr. aqua brand which is superb quality.


What's the URL for your site?


----------



## antbug

hbosman said:


> What's the URL for your site?


 
http://aquarliam.com/


----------



## Chris333

I have a 15 gal with a AC30 HOB filter and a glass/ceramic diffuser. Would it be better to pipe my CO2 into the filter like this:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/104645-mini-co2-reactor-aquaclear-hob-filter.html

Thanks
Chris


----------



## herns

2in10 said:


> What CO2 diffuser do you like or think is best?


Glass ceramic diffuser and Hagen Mini Elite place on top of it.

Co2 passes thru ceramic diffuser, get suck up and get chopped by its empellers.

My plants pearl within an hour.


----------



## mordalphus

hbosman said:


> What's the URL for your site?


i sell mostly via the forum, if you want something, shoot me a PM


----------



## 2in10

herns said:


> Glass ceramic diffuser and Hagen Mini Elite place on top of it.
> 
> Co2 passes thru ceramic diffuser, get suck up and get chopped by its empellers.
> 
> My plants pearl within an hour.


Thank you, an interesting solution.


----------



## darkoon

herns said:


> Glass ceramic diffuser and Hagen Mini Elite place on top of it.
> 
> Co2 passes thru ceramic diffuser, get suck up and get chopped by its empellers.
> 
> My plants pearl within an hour.



roud: exactly


----------



## 2in10

Thanks again to everyone for you thoughts and suggestions. I have decided to go with a Cerges reactor. I have all of the parts and just need to put it together. I haven't decided yet if I want to remove the purge button to run the CO2 through or to put a valve on a tee just before the water enters the reactor. I also need to figure out how to hook my Fluval 105 to the reactor.


----------



## kamikaziechameleon

Hey guys I'm wondering what you think of the Hagen Ladder

Amazon.com : Hagen Nutrafin CO2 Natural Plant System with CO2 Activator and Stabilizer : Aquariums : Pet Supplies

I'm looking to DIY and don't mind that price. It seems it should last a great deal longer than the other diffuser offerings. I was going to put 2 in my 180 and make my own canister, let me know what you think.


----------



## so_many_platies

kamikaziechameleon said:


> Hey guys I'm wondering what you think of the Hagen Ladder
> 
> Amazon.com : Hagen Nutrafin CO2 Natural Plant System with CO2 Activator and Stabilizer : Aquariums : Pet Supplies
> 
> I'm looking to DIY and don't mind that price. It seems it should last a great deal longer than the other diffuser offerings. I was going to put 2 in my 180 and make my own canister, let me know what you think.


I realize this is an ancient thread, however I just wanted to add my input if anyone else was curious about the Nutrafin CO2 system. I have used it on my 10 gallon, and while I found it to be easier than a DIY 2 liter bottle setup, it didn't last nearly as long. I found it only lasted a couple of weeks using the amounts of sugar they recommend. I don't think it would work very well in a large tank, and the ladder that comes with it seems to be an inefficient method of diffusing the co2.


----------

